# A-Bolt trigger adjustment



## deadend (Jul 25, 2008)

Can anyone fill me in on the procedure to adjust the trigger on a Browning A-Bolt stainless stalker?


----------



## jkoch (Jul 25, 2008)

Remove the stock, you will then be able to see the trigger assembly and the adjuatment screw. It as a small screw but adjust easily. You can cock the bolt and pull the trigger untill you get what you want


----------



## stevetarget (Jul 25, 2008)

don't expect too much though. you can replace the spring and get a little lighter.


----------



## HandgunHTR (Jul 25, 2008)

stevetarget said:


> don't expect too much though. you can replace the spring and get a little lighter.



Steve is dead-on.  The only way you are going to get a decent trigger pull on an A-Bolt is by replacing the springs.  The "adjustment" screw on my A-Bolt was useless.  It added weight just fine, but it only took 2 ounces off of it.  I replaced the springs and now have a very nice 2.5lb pull.


----------



## jkoch (Jul 25, 2008)

You can get those light springs from Midway. If you cant find one locally. Thats what I have in mine.


----------



## NOYDB (Jul 25, 2008)

http://www.brownells.com/aspx/NS/Store/ProductDetail.aspx?p=16699

It's very easy to swap out. MUCH better than the factory spring. I ended up using the "med" spring and dialing it down to where it just nudges the 2lb mark as close as you can with out having to call it 2lbs. For me that works great. 

What you gain is the ability to get a full range of adjustment so you get what you want with out bottoming out the adjustment screw.

Worth it!


----------



## georgiaboy (Jul 25, 2008)

deadend,  I have done several A-Bolt triggers and they turn out great with new springs.  You COULD cut a half coil off of the factory spring, but that can be dangerous and I wouldn't do it.  

After you tweak your trigger be sure to cock and close your bolt, then dry fire ALOT.  I had one slam fire (empty chamber) about 15 times into my routine of cocking and dry firing.  Be sure to snug the little nut back on the adjustment screw too!  This sounds crazy, but I dry fired the last one I did over 100 times to make sure.


----------



## TR Call Maker (Jul 29, 2008)

I adjusted mine as low as it would go and it was still 3lbs. Took it to a gunsmith and he replaced the spring and adjusted it to 2.5lbs. I have all my rifles set at 2.5lbs so they all feel the same when I'm shooting them.


----------

